# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  وارد کردن فایل کتابخانه ای

## حامی2

با سلام به دوستان

من یک فایل کتابخانه ای Visual C++‎6 دارم به فرمت lib.*که وقتی این را به پروژه ام در C++‎Builder اضافه می کنم Linker این Errorرا می دهد به نظر شما مشکل کجاست؟

[Linker Error] 'C:\PROGRAM FILES\RCSDK\LIB\RCSDK.LIB' contains invalid OMF record, type 0x21 (possibly COFF)

----------


## Inprise

کتابخانه های VC از استاندارد COFF تبعیت میکنه و BCB برای کتابخانه هاش از استاندارد OMF استفاده میکنه ؛ برای استفاده از Libهائی که با VC کامپایل شده اند تو دایرکتوری Bin ِ بی سی بی ، برنامهء خط فرمانی COFF2OMF میتونه مفید باشه :

*COFF2OMF input.lib output.lib*

----------

